# Adorable snowsuit poodle!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She's is soooo adorable! Chagall wants a date, he's already dressed for it and panting. :flowers:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ruby I love you in pink. You look so cute.
Chagall my man, you smashing looking. 
Stay warm!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ruby looks so cute in her pink snowsuit! That is a redhead who can definitely wear pink!




P.S.
From Molly.......

Chagall! You are an East Coast Lothario for sure! That must be why this West Coast Floozie 
luvs ya!! 
:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Love the snow suits!!

I need to get one for Yuki since he comes in with snow stuck to him alllllll over. Where did you guys get yours?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Michelle said:


> Love the snow suits!!
> 
> I need to get one for Yuki since he comes in with snow stuck to him alllllll over. Where did you guys get yours?


Chagall wears the Hurtta overalls. They are GREAT! He can run, jump, do #1 and #2 no problem, and he stays _snow-ball free!_ Which gives me glee, him too 'cuz he gets to stay outside in the snow for as long as he likes. (See for yourself!) 
http://youtu.be/7fYVInDD8oI)

Got the Hurtta overalls at a great sale price last year at
Dog Supplies at Baxterboo
There are several different styles to choose from.
Hurtta


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

Kay and Chagall,

Why do you put your dogs in a snowsuits? I've never put Ella in one and she's always been fine. Is it because they are mini's, and thus their bodies are closer to the snow? Or possible because they have lovely cuts and might be harder to comb out if wet? Curiosity is beating at my brain!

Either way, they both look adorable!


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

I've also never put boots on her. Are some dogs feet more sensitive to the cold?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Raysoflite said:


> Kay and Chagall,
> 
> Why do you put your dogs in a snowsuits? I've never put Ella in one and she's always been fine. Is it because they are mini's, and thus their bodies are closer to the snow? Or possible because they have lovely cuts and might be harder to comb out if wet? Curiosity is beating at my brain!
> 
> Either way, they both look adorable!


I don't think it has anything to do with variety/size of poodle, a spoo, mini or toy can collect snowballs in its hair. Just don't want that for Chagall, or our wood floors when he comes inside! He loves the snow and would stay out in it all day until he's all snow balled up. He's very easy-going about getting suited up to go out and play so it makes for a happier day for us both. Other threads about this here and elsewhere, too. :smow:
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/10966-no-more-leg-snowballs-new-coat-yay.html#post138947
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/5865-snow-ball-prevention.html#post74365
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/4081-poodles-snow.html#post49683


Raysoflite said:


> I've also never put boots on her. Are some dogs feet more sensitive to the cold?


I use the boots on Chagall for several reasons. They put down so much rock salt where we walk I want his paw pads protected from it. He also doesn't like when ice crystals build up between his toes, he lifts his paws in the most pathetic "help me!" way. I used to go over and dust his paws off when he did it. So, I spare us both using the boots!

Some photos of the offending snowball build up on others' poodles.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I put it on her because I don't want her hair getting covered in ice. I'm sure she would be fine without it but her hair stays straighter much longer after a groom if it isn't getting wet all the time! Because she is tiny her belly, legs. Feet and chest get soaked from walking in the snow. 

The boots protect her paws from the iced over snow and from the nasty salt muck that is on the roads when we go for walks.


----------



## Araeah (Jan 17, 2015)

She is so cute...more snow coming


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

They look adorable in their snowsuits! I put a coat on Trixie when she goes out because she gets cold and besides that, she looks so cute!


----------

